# Outdoor adobe oven



## keithaprice (Oct 18, 2013)

We are looking at moving into a home that has this oven in the courtyard.  We have never had an outdoor oven, nor cooked in one and am hoping someone can give me some 1.2.3's.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, Keith. Welcome to DC 

It looks like that oven is called a horno. Here's more information: http://www.sucasamagazine.com/contents/Autumn07/departments/swdesign.html


----------



## roadfix (Oct 18, 2013)

Check out one of the sub-forums here:
Forno Bravo Forum: The Wood-Fired Oven Community - The Pizza Oven Installation and Cooking Community


----------

